# First Jalapenos for this year



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well the jalapenos I planted are coming along.  Peppers already on the plant.  I planted 10 of these jalapeno plants.  Tomatoes in the background are doing well also.  Plenty of ABT's coming soon.


----------



## rivet (Apr 5, 2009)

Real nice peppers there. Never heard of Giant Jalapenos, but I like it!~...are they just as hot? Your plant looks great, have another 3 weeks before we can put ours in.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats on your first ones, hopefully you will have more than you can handle they grow so well.  Had to look and see where you were from since you already have them planted and established.  
What kind of tomatoes are you growing in the background?


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats on the peppers... we are just losing the last of our snow here..lol


----------



## morkdach (Apr 5, 2009)

dang nice peppers its snowing here today and tommorrow night low of 19° so no fresh penos fer a while


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Tomato plants are Big Boys.  Still have 2 other rows I have to plant.


----------



## bayoubear (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got one plant saved from last year in a pot im getting a few chiles off of but the rest wait till may to go in the ground. while not freezing... we get cold snaps up till mothers day that stunt growth. been burned the past three years. no worries, have a couple cases put up in mason jars.

this year will likely be  half a dozen each of jalepenos, sweet bananas, yummys, poblanos, and single tobasco, habenero, and ??? as space allows.

for those never tried yummy peppers.. wow, in the bell family but much sweeter, no heat, literally will find yourself standing by bush eating them like apples.


----------



## grothe (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice...those are gonna be great.
Mine still in the greenhouse....still too cold here ta plant em.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks.  Bayou how do you can them?  Have a recipe?  I usually do a bunch of ABT's and pass out to friends.  I also freeze a lot.  Need to start canning.  Would like to find a tested and true pickled jalapeno recipe.  Thanks grothe.


----------



## alx (Apr 20, 2009)

Cajunsmoke13-I think you are slightly ahead of me.This is one of my 18-I grow 12 for chipotles and 6 for stuffers and for canning.I grow the monsters Goliath and Grande-they are HOT-listed 10-50% hotter then normal but heat mellows when RED for chipotles

Some of my other 110 peppers and 72 tomatoes in waiting 

This habanero taken out of garden in Nov. and root pruned and cut back stem.Giving this to sister in may.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Heck of a nice setup there ALX.  Would like to have something like that at my house.  Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## alx (Apr 20, 2009)

Its the sunporch of house where my garden is..House isnt lived in but makes excellent storage for garden-my wood for smoking etc..I plan on posting photos all summer and hope you do same


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

Cajun - your jap plants are coming along nicely, they look really healthy and green. I tried to grow some plants down here and they got taken by the bugs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Glad to see what a jap plant is supposed to look like!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Laurel. Lost a few already. Sorry yours didn't make it.  Finally a good year for me.  Ground gets better each year


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

Bummer - was it due to bugs, cold, etc? At least these beauties on on their way to being a tasty abt morsel.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bugs and the crazy amount of rain after I planted them.  Yes, many ABT's w/ q-view coming soon.


----------



## swinging meat (May 1, 2009)

Great lookin peppers! Cant wait till the weather finally warms up enough here so I can get my garden in.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2009)

Little update.  Most plants have peppers.  ABT's not far away.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Second batch picked today.  Some picked a little early.  Like smaller japs for my pepper holder.


----------



## graperadio (May 21, 2009)

Getting some nice harvests


----------



## rivet (May 23, 2009)

Cajun and Grape- beautiful so far, congratulations! You all sure have a leg up on us in colder areas. My peppers are just small yet, but I appreciate your pics that give me hope for them later on this summer. Thanks


----------



## graperadio (May 23, 2009)

Thanks, I do get a kick out it.  Something about eating something that you have grown is very cool. Post your pics when your babies are grown-up.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Rivet


----------



## flash (May 23, 2009)

I have 3 Japs in the garden and 3 more in pots, but I am hard pressed to grow them again. Being we see them in the stores for .99 cents to 1.29 cents a LB. I might just use the ground for something else.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 25, 2009)

Think this is the 3rd picking so far....Decided to can some slices.  Will see how they turn out.  Also, picked a bunch of Anaheims today.


----------



## werdwolf (May 25, 2009)

Man, I just put a couple of Jalapenos in my planters last week.  I'm way behind!


----------



## alx (May 27, 2009)

Those look good cajunsmoke13.I don't think i have had a jap since my last fresh in dec.My biggest might be 2 foot-just a matter of time...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 30, 2009)

Canned some more today...I need to start giving some away...How many jars is too many?  What is the shelf life of canned japs?


----------



## slanted88 (May 30, 2009)

Just great!....Nice....they'll last a couple years!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 30, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## travcoman45 (May 31, 2009)

Mine just hit the dirt!  Be a bit fer we get japs, but, hopin fer a good big load of em this year!  Yers er lookin fine!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2009)

Me too, Tip. Just got mine started when Jerry helped me build the earthboxe's for them. They're growing pretty well, just waiting for the fruit to start bearing. 

Cajun, those japs look like they're great size! Really love the way they turned out!!


----------



## alx (Jun 4, 2009)

These have been in two weeks.Had our second wettest may and has rained everyday of june.This one is 16 inches and they are ready for some serious HEAT.....When it stops raining- time to cultivate and mulch.

I pinch off small peppers until plants are 2 foot plus.6-10 of my japs are for chipotles and my very first japs of year never have flavor of my japs that have been in heat.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine just started to bud out,,, I thought it would take a few more weeks. but one already has 4 good starts on it


----------



## alx (Jul 14, 2009)

Starting to get a nice crop.I grow 16 every year.I smoke about 8-10 of the plants or make chipotle in adobe...And relatives stuff alot for bbq comps etc...

Plants are 3-4 feet tall on average right now...







About a dozen hiding in this canopy




Almost full size-4inch x 1.5 inch on this one








Season is kicking in big time.....

Here was same jap plant that fruit came from in may


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking peppers Alex...Nice garden...


----------

